# Techniker- machen oder nicht?



## elmoklemme (24 Januar 2008)

Hallo miteinander,
ich lese jetzt glaub schon ca. drei Jahre, mal mehr mal weniger interessiert im Forum mit und hab jetzt mal ne Frage. Werd im März 22, bin Elektroinstallateur  und hab vor den staatl. geprüften Techniker machen. Möcht gern Vollzeit für zwei Jahre auf die Schule. Meine Sorge ist jetzt, dass ich danach nur schwer unterkomm, weil ich noch ziehmlich jung bin. Jetzt wollt ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören. 

Schon mal danke im vorraus.

Elmoklemme


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Januar 2008)

"Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmermehr". Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann? Mit 48 brauchst du mit so etwas nicht mehr anfangen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Wenn du den Willen und den finanziellen Hinterhalt hast, dann sollte dich nichts daran hindern. Alt wirst du von alleine  .

Andererseits muss man nicht unbedingt einen Techniker oder sonst was machen. Durch Interesse, Eigenstudium und eine geeignetes Umfeld (Arbeitsstelle, erfahrene Kollegen!) kann man sich auch vieles aneignen. In der Praxis zählen letztenendes Resultate. 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (24 Januar 2008)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> weil ich noch ziehmlich jung bin.


 
was soll der quatsch?

ich kann dem was onkel gesagt hat nur beipflichten!

meine wenigkeit hat auch "nur" eine ausbildung genossen, den rest habe ich wie onkle beschrieben hat gelernt.

als ich das erste mal mit dem pg zu einer ib geflogen bin war ich glaub 20 oder so, meinen 22sten geburtstag verbrachte ich in einer zelle am flughafen in osaka weil was mit meinen papieren nicht ok war...
eigenständig programmiert habe ich schon mit 17 oder 18, wobei ich mich heutzutage für diese jugendsünden schäme...  


weiterbildungen sind immer gut, egal ob techniker oder meister oder studium, wenn du dich auf einen bestimmten bereich wie zb. die sps-programmierung spezialisieren willst dann erwarte von techniker oder meisterausbildungen nicht zuviel, in dem fall wären spezielle schulungen vielleicht sinnvoller und nicht so zeitintesiv...

techniker nebenher in 4 jahren ist nur was für leute die keine freunde haben und nicht wissen wie eine muschi aussieht...

sps-programmierer sucht derzeit jeder (ich auch  ), du hast also auch als greenhorn gute chancen wo reinzukommen. wenn du den ergeiz mitbringst dann sind sicher auch viele unternehmen bereit dich "auszubilden" bzw. dir entsprechende schulungen zu finanzieren. nebenbei kannst du dein gelerntes gleich in projekte einfliessen lassen und deine ersten erahrungen machen. und natürlich von den erfahrungen der kollegen lernen. ein gutes buch zu dem thema solltest du vor dem bewerbungsgespräch vielleicht schonmal gelesen haben...


----------



## Steve81 (25 Januar 2008)

Sehe es genauso wie meine Vorredner! 
Hab meine Weiterbildung zum Techniker mit 22 in Vollzeit begonnen und bin froh es so früh gemacht zu haben. Das lernen viel mir noch recht leicht und finanziell ist es wenn man jung ist und noch keine Familie zu versorgen hat auch einfacher!
Außerdem, je früher du den Techniker machst desto länger kannst du als ein solcher arbeiten!


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (25 Januar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> was soll der quatsch?
> techniker nebenher in 4 jahren ist nur was für leute die keine freunde haben und nicht wissen wie eine muschi aussieht...



Oder für Leute, die in der Lage sind, ihre Zeit einzuteilen und ihre Prioritäten entsprechend zu setzen.
Besonders leicht haben es natürlich diejenigen, die mit einem Partner zusammen leben, regelmässig "eine Muschi" sehen (oder auch mehr als nur sehen  um beim Thema zu bleiben) und sich nicht um einen Haushalt kümmern müssen. Ebenso natürlich diejenigen, die noch bei den Eltern leben.

Sinnvoll ist eine Technikerausbildung wohl in den meißten Fällen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## dtsclipper (25 Januar 2008)

... Und mach Dir um das "unterkommen nach der Weiterbildung keine Sorgen.
Bitjongleure sind gesucht!

dtsclipper


----------



## RMA (25 Januar 2008)

*Dann muss ich einer Deiner "Ausnahmen" sein, Onkel*

Ich habe meine erste SPS mit 57 gesehen und behaupte trotzdem sechs Jahre später ganz gut damit umgehen zu können.

Die 30 Jahre davor wo ich mich mit grösseren DCS Systeme (ABB Symphony, Bailey System 6, Foxboro AI, Kent K90) beschäftigt habe hat sicherlich geholfen! 

Aber ich muss zugeben, es war eine ziemliche Umstellung, dass sind wirklich zwei Welten!


----------



## zotos (25 Januar 2008)

RMA schrieb:


> Ich habe meine erste SPS mit 57 gesehen und behaupte trotzdem sechs Jahre später ganz gut damit umgehen zu können.
> ...



Du hast ja nicht den Techniker mit 57 gemacht oder? Sondern den ersten Kontakt mit einer SPS gehabt.

Das ist doch ein kleiner Unterschied.
____

Zum Topic: Eine Weiterbildung macht nur Sinn wenn man diese macht um was zu lernen. Schau Dir die Schule gut an ob Dir das auch was bringt. Es gibt immer solche und solche Einrichtungen.
Ich erinnere mich gerne an die zwei Jahre Technikerschule zurück. Das war eine schöne Zeit, schon allein wegen der Klassenkameraden hat sich das gelohnt.


----------



## Ralle (25 Januar 2008)

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall machen, mich aber nach der richtigen Ausbildung und Ausbildungsstätte umsehen.


----------



## RMA (25 Januar 2008)

> Du hast ja nicht den Techniker mit 57 gemacht oder?


 
Stimmt, aber da hatte ich das "Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmermehr" vor Auge.


----------



## MW (25 Januar 2008)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> Techniker- machen oder nicht?
> 
> Werd im März 22, bin Elektroinstallateur und hab vor den staatl. geprüften Techniker machen. Möcht gern Vollzeit für zwei Jahre auf die Schule. Meine Sorge ist jetzt, dass ich danach nur schwer unterkomm, weil ich noch ziehmlich jung bin.


 
MACH ES !!!!!

Du wirst es nicht bereuen 

Wie der Arbeitsmarkt in zwei Jahren aussieht weiss jetzt keiner, aber Titel zählen heutzutage immernoch mehr wie können (leider:???. Zumindest wenn es um den Start in einer neuen Firma geht (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Januar 2008)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> Meine Sorge ist jetzt, dass ich danach nur schwer unterkomm, weil ich noch ziehmlich jung bin. Jetzt wollt ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören.



Dass Du nachher nicht unterkommst, ist aus heutiger Sicht 
unwahrscheinlich.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Andererseits muss man nicht unbedingt einen Techniker oder sonst was machen. Durch Interesse, Eigenstudium und eine geeignetes Umfeld (Arbeitsstelle, erfahrene Kollegen!) kann man sich auch vieles aneignen. In der Praxis zählen letztenendes Resultate.



Schon, aber man muss doch meist erst das Papier vorlegen,
bevor man die Chance bekommt, zu zeigen was man kann.



Markus schrieb:


> techniker nebenher in 4 jahren ist nur was für leute die keine freunde haben und nicht wissen wie eine muschi aussieht...



So würde ich das nicht sehen. Die finanziellen Verluste einer
Vollzeitausbild schaffst Du eher nicht wieder rein.

Ich habe den Fachkaufmann Marketing (zwei Jahre Di/Do abends) 
und den Betriebswirt VWA (drei Jahre Di/Fr abend + Sa) "nebenher"
gemacht. Für aufwändige Hobbys bleibt sicher keine Zeit. Freunde 
und Familie müssen sich etwas zurücknehmen, dann geht das.
Wichtig ist eine Lerngemeinschaft zur gegenseitigen Motivation.

Ich würde die Weiterbildung auf jeden Fall machen, die Form ist
eine Frage der persönlichen Ansicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Januar 2008)

Nachtrag:

Und für manche Stellen ist das Papier wegen der Vorschriften
(Berufsgenossenschaft, Gewerbeaufsicht, ...) erforderlich.


----------



## Markus (25 Januar 2008)

ich kenne 4 leute die den techniker """nebenher""" in 4 jahren machen.
darunter ist auch einer der eher als strebsam und dizipliniert gilt.

es wäre übertrieben zu sagen das sind alles andere menschen geworden, aber die haben alle schon nach dem zweiten jahr gekozt.

von denen würde es keiner wieder machen.

eine meisterausbildung die nicht sooo lange dauert, dann kann man berusbegleitend in einem guten jahr machen - da ist das was anderes, aber 4 jahre techniker?

mache es lieber adersrum, mache deinen techniker in vollzeit in zwei jahren und geh "nebeher" auf 400€ basis arbeiten.


die technikerausbildung ist grundsätzlich kein fehler, wenn du noch unetschlossen bist was deine zukunft angeht mache ihn auf jeden fall - es ist nie zu früh!
wenn du ein konkretes ziehl hast, dann gibts vielleicht eine passendere ausbildung für dich...


----------



## Steve81 (25 Januar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> mache es lieber adersrum, mache deinen techniker in vollzeit in zwei jahren und geh "nebeher" auf 400€ basis arbeiten.


So hab ich es auch gemacht!
In Abendschule würde ich es nur machen wenn es finanziell nicht anders geht!


----------



## elmoklemme (25 Januar 2008)

Danke für die vielen Beiträge!!! Ich denke ihr habt Recht- wozu warten? Familie und Freundin stehen voll dahinter. Was mich immer bissl bei meinen Überlegungen nachdenklich macht sind meine super Kollegen bei der Arbeit und mit meinem Chef komm ich auch super klar ( denk der wird ganz schön kotzen). Aber wenn ich mich in fünf oder zehn Jahren in Arsch beiß sagt auch keiner danke, da habt ihr sicher recht.

also nochmal danke und ein schönes Wochenende, wenns denn soweit ist


----------



## edison (25 Januar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> Eine meisterausbildung die nicht sooo lange dauert, dann kann man berusbegleitend in einem guten jahr machen .


 
Ich hab die Meisterschule in Abendform Berufsbegleitend gemacht.
Geht etwas mehr als 2Jahre und ist selbst zu finanzieren.
Von daher kam die Tagesschule nicht in Frage, von irgendwo muß ja auch schließlich das Geld dafür herkommen.
Mir ist die Entscheidung zum Meister leicht gefallen, da ich schon eine Stelle vor Augen hatte.

Feste Partnerschaft hat sich erst zur Schulzeit ergeben, das entspannt die Sache erheblich.

Mein Rat: Egal was du machst, fang an - die Konkurrenz schläft nicht


----------



## elmoklemme (25 Januar 2008)

Hey von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit der Robert Bosch Schule in Ulm?
Ausserdem hatte unsere verehrte Bundeswehr noch nie Lust mich zu mustern.
Hab schon gelesen dass man durch die Fachhochschulreife, die man beim Techniker ja bekommt, freigestellt wird. Ich hoff die packen mich dann nicht direkt nach der Schule noch:twisted:


----------



## Markus (25 Januar 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Ich hab die Meisterschule in Abendform Berufsbegleitend gemacht.
> Geht etwas mehr als 2Jahre und ist selbst zu finanzieren.
> Von daher kam die Tagesschule nicht in Frage, von irgendwo muß ja auch schließlich das Geld dafür herkommen.
> Mir ist die Entscheidung zum Meister leicht gefallen, da ich schon eine Stelle vor Augen hatte.
> ...


 

der vorbereitungskurs zum elektrotechnikermeister geht 12 - 13 monate (mittwochabend, freitag und samstag), teil 3 und4 sind dann noch jeweils 3-4 wochen vollzeit.


----------



## maxi (25 Januar 2008)

Ich kann nur raten irgendwie einen HWK Meister mit zu machen.
Der erleichterst vieles so enorm und für viele Arbeiten etc. ist ein Meisterbrief erforderlich oder gesetzlich gefordert.

Wenn Techniker, dann später auch noch Meiser oder Master.


----------



## jabba (25 Januar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich kann nur raten irgendwie einen HWK Meister mit zu machen.
> Der erleichterst vieles so enorm und für viele Arbeiten etc. ist ein Meisterbrief erforderlich oder gesetzlich gefordert.
> 
> Wenn Techniker, dann später auch noch Meiser oder Master.


 
Oder einen MBA für Rechtschreibung


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Januar 2008)

RMA schrieb:


> Ich habe meine erste SPS mit 57 gesehen und behaupte trotzdem sechs Jahre später ganz gut damit umgehen zu können...


Dann bist du der Manfred  ? An genau den dachte ich, als ich "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel" schrieb. Der Mann kommt sogar noch ohne Brille auf einem 15"-UXGA problemlos klar.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## RMA (26 Januar 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dann bist du der Manfred  ?


 
Nein bin ich nicht und eine Brille brauch ich auch! Aber ich bin kein Freund von dem Spruch, ich finde es stimmt nur zum Teil, z.B. wenn man irgendwelche fundamentale Mathe Sachen durchschläfst in der Schule ist die Chance das wieder nach zu holen tatsächlich ziemlich klein. In vielen anderen Bereichen kann man, wenn man will, ein Leben lang lernen. Als ich mich hier in Deutschland fest verankert habe ist mein Vater mit 78 auf der Englischen Pendant der Berufsschule gegangen und Deutsch gelernt. Das hat er nicht nur erfolgrreich abgeschlossen, er war Klassenbester!


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (26 Januar 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> " ...  dann sollte dich nichts daran hintern.   ....l





Was hat denn dein Arsch damit zu tun ????? :-D

__________________________________________________________________

Frag mich ruhig, ich weiss eh nix..... ich erahne nur manches.


----------

